# Is it too late



## 2.3casper (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi just want to ask , is it to late for breeding gt frogs just got in to them cuz my littile one love them and it funny but there very cool lol still loveeee my snake !! I got 2 boys and 4 g just put in tank sweet set up would love to try breed them with my little g , father and daughter project looked at some threads but no real help


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 15, 2014)

You should probably focus on care before breeding them. 
Try contacting the frogs society for breeding advice they would possibly hav some info for you.


----------



## 2.3casper (Feb 15, 2014)

I know how to care for them would of not got them if I was not sure did a lot of looking up on them before I got them like any one that like there pet does don't know any one that buys a pet with out the pet best thoughts in mind but thanks for input it just a ?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 16, 2014)

No offense was ment, just alot of things theory is easier than practice. A friend has green tree frogs and they are not as easy as she thought. 
Also alot of people, not saying you are one of those people, dont look anything up and impulse buy.
All you have to do is search my snake wont eat etc to see this (most wont even know the temp there snake is kept at) 
Again not saying this is you.
but you also never listed age or anything other than how many you purchased and house together. Giving them time to settle in and fatten up would benifit the animals rather than buying and breeding straight away for a project.


----------



## 2.3casper (Feb 16, 2014)

There all 2 to 3 years old and nice and fat all I would like to know has any one had luck having babes after February and yes there house together but it not like I can make them breed or do something they don't want to do there in a very big tank with everything they need to be happy and I mean I got everything for these little guys they even got a place to go for a swim it nice and deep it like a 4 foot tank under where they sit can jump in a out as they like any how got them cuz I like them not to just breed them it not like u can make cash of frogs


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like a nice set up, I had a browse last night and looms like the last month for mating is febuary. If you look up the frog and tadpole society they should be able to give you all the info you need I think they are based in sydney


----------



## Chris82 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think it's good advice that kitten_pheinix has given you. 1. Join a society the Sydney based one is called FATS group ( frog and tadpole society) they have a wealth of knowledge and experience here. 2. Let your frogs settle in and go through some kind of cycling. 3. Are you sure you have males and females? 4. Are you prepared to be raising hundreds of tadpoles and metamorphs? These are just a couple of questions to think about!!


----------



## Lachie3112 (Feb 16, 2014)

Be prepared that with 4 females and 2 males you could have more than 200 tadpoles, which require a lot of looking after. You then would have a lot of metamorphosing tadpoles and could have 100 little GTFs. Do you have the capacity to look after that many? Would you sell them? Be prepared to have many tadpoles and frogs which you may not be able to look after.

Also not trying to be rude but could you please punctuate your sentences a little? It makes it very hard to read what you're trying to say without any punctuation.


----------



## 2.3casper (Feb 16, 2014)

I didn't wanna join a society I just want to know if anyone haz bred them after February.... I've got more space to for tadpoles and little babies. coz I also breed fish I got a big rack system waiting for them .and also they have a lot more than 200 tadpoles .and yes I'm sure I've got males and females so back to my question has anyone bred them after February. Also do any of you keep them.? Like thank for your thoughts and all


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Feb 16, 2014)

You will be hard pressed to find any info on this site about frogs, thus the direction to the society. 
Not many people keep them. Or breed them as they are hard to sell and rehome.
They are not thoughts you have been given but advice, if you dont wish to accept the advice you have been given in regards to the question that is fine but you dont have to be rude.


----------



## Lachie3112 (Feb 16, 2014)

I keep Green tree frogs, 2 males who are now 5 years old. I would not dream of getting a female after seeing how many tadpoles you get from one female and one male. I gave you a base number of 200 because it's hard to find specifically how many tadpoles you can produce from one female on average as it depends on how good you are at caring for them. Now can you imagine trying to look after 200 frogs roughly the size of a large postage stamp? Now imagine how many frogs you could possibly get from 4 females? 

Green Tree frogs are hard to sell and rehome. You will be left with many frogs you probably cannot care for, and so you might have to dispose of them. I know I wouldn't want to dispose of excess stock, but it's a possibility with that many frogs to look after. You cannot release them into the wild either.

You should reconsider this, and take all the advice we have given you. I really don't want to see another thread in 3 months when you are not sure what to do with all of your frogs.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 16, 2014)

You might be pushing it with only two males and four females. Really need a higher male ratio to get them breeding as the males will compete for the females.

There is plenty of info online abouy how to get them to breed. Feeding, misting, rain chamber ect. I would suggest doing some more reading then procedding from there.


Rick


----------



## 2.3casper (Feb 16, 2014)

I was not being rude and thanks but all good

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for helping out rick, but I've done a lot of reading and understand about breeding them I just want to know can you do it after February that all mate ,I've looked into every thing else and read about it and talked to ppl. It just that no one can tell me if it can be done when February gone but I did look at all that stuff .


----------



## Newhere (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea you must understand alot about breeding them if you have to come on here and ask a question about breeding them. Ya would think that the info on breeding would be correct and if you could breed them all year round your research would tell you that, shortcuts wont get you anywhere mate, better luck next year.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 16, 2014)

With all due respect, you seem to be pushing the whole breeding thing with your animals without really reading much at all? 
Wanting to know how to breed Jags and wanting to push breeding in 14 mth old albino dragons? One project at a time bro?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dont see why they couldnt be bred now, you can pretty much cycle any animal into breeding given the right conditions. With frogs even more so, some species will breed year round given the chance.

This is where a rain chamber comes in handy. Give them a dry season for the next 4-6 weeks then feed them up an introduce some humidity, once the males are ready and croaking moving them to a rain chamber should see the end result of tadpoles.

Personally i wouldnt be pushing them to breed. Sexual maturity in gtfs comes at around 4 year of age, i would give them till next season before pursuing to breed.


Rick


----------



## 2.3casper (Feb 16, 2014)

- - -

- - -

- - - Updated - - -

For starter I do a lot of reading. And asked a lot of questions this is a forum for that isn't it?. Second of all I've got the means and time to take on more than one project.third of all the albino will be 2 1/2 years old next year when their ready to breed I bre dragons before and I got new that's what I was showing. So don't be to fast to judge. Never said I want to breed jags but want to know as much as I can about them .Sorry that I like more than just keeping animals and I love breeding to there's nothing better than see new little guys coming form your pride and joys but no ones perfect hey so sorry I'm like that lmao any how's laters!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks rick I was not going to push if it happen it happen.just want to know if any one had see it happen ,I'm not one to make thing try breed if not right time in year or there not at age that why I ask as many ppl as I can ,look at net , and read books , you can never get to much info thanks for the info thu it was nice of you to give a answer to my ?


----------



## 2.3casper (May 23, 2014)

Got them to breed all i had to do was play music and wait for right time lol. and all the little tadpoles are frogs now so cool to see the grow up found homes for almost all,of them keeping a few for my self end up with about 200 or so have about 50 left thanks for everyone's help


----------



## andynic07 (May 23, 2014)

Great news, have you got some pictures of them all?


----------



## 2.3casper (May 25, 2014)

I'll get some up next time I feed them


----------



## andynic07 (May 27, 2014)

I take it you do not feed baby frogs everyday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

